# Green beans and fall gardening



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know folks generally turn to filling the freezers with meat this time of year but I found something out. We harvested corn, potatoes, squash and tomatoes from the garden in July and planted green beans. I have been blanching and sealing green beans all day. We planted August 15th and these things went nuts! I still have almost a whole deer in the freezer from Thanksgiving so aside from making jerky I have enjoyed late season gardening. After the first frost I'm going to harvest some sweet turnip greens. I fear that the deer may gobble up all the purple tops before I can clip the greens............What shall I do?


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Blue lakes by chance?
Those are the hardiest, most prolific bearing beans I have ever grown.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I know folks generally turn to filling the freezers with meat this time of year but I found something out. We harvested corn, potatoes, squash and tomatoes from the garden in July and planted green beans. I have been blanching and sealing green beans all day. We planted August 15th and these things went nuts! I still have almost a whole deer in the freezer from Thanksgiving so aside from making jerky I have enjoyed late season gardening. After the first frost I'm going to harvest some sweet turnip greens. I fear that the deer may gobble up all the purple tops before I can clip the greens............What shall I do?


Oh, what woes you must endure.

The only things I can successfully grow are house plants, trees and weeds.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what particular bean they are. I am positive it was blue something. I have three 5 gallon buckets full and since Wednesday there are more waiting to pick. Possible freeze tonight.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I'm not sure what particular bean they are. I am positive it was blue something. I have three 5 gallon buckets full and since Wednesday there are more waiting to pick. Possible freeze tonight.


Sounds like Blue lakes. I planted two long rows of them one summer, i was overflowing with beans! we would pick a couple of grocery sacks full every three days. I was so freaking tired of picking beans by the fall I was ready to run them over with the lawnmower.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

WV is quite a bit farther north than TN, but even at that we still have time to get our second crop of beans in, if planted about mid Aug. like you did. 
I've been giving a lot of thought about cold weather veggies also. There are a lot of things that could happen that could make it a lot colder for everyone. Turnips are one of my favorite, both tops and bottoms are great.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I know folks generally turn to filling the freezers with meat this time of year but I found something out. We harvested corn, potatoes, squash and tomatoes from the garden in July and planted green beans. I have been blanching and sealing green beans all day. We planted August 15th and these things went nuts! I still have almost a whole deer in the freezer from Thanksgiving so aside from making jerky I have enjoyed late season gardening. After the first frost I'm going to harvest some sweet turnip greens. I fear that the deer may gobble up all the purple tops before I can clip the greens............What shall I do?


Put a string around your crops. On any old kind of post about 4' off the ground. Tie strips of cloth (about 2" wide or so I think it was) about 2' apart on the string. Deer see this as a solid wall due to some mental quirk. Interestingly, wolves have this same bad software.


----------

